# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Giải trí phát, không dính gì tới CNC

## CKD

*Giải trí phát, không dính gì tới CNC*

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Giờ nhìn thứ nào cũng thấy chất độc. Không biết lấy gì làm thức nhắm.
Có tí đặc sản sau vườn nhà.. mời các bác xơi tái nào các bác ạ! Là đặc sản đồng bằng ạ. Đảm bảo nuôi trồng tự nhiên.

----------

ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

7 cái bộ , chuyên gia , đại biểu đủ kiểu , họp kín như bưng , cuối cùng cho 1 ông thứ trưởng ra phát ngôn những điều mà ai cũng biết và sau đó rút nhanh ứ cho nhà báo hỏi..... 

Cuối cùng thông tin cứ hoang mang ngày cang cao theo sự mù mịt kết quả , đời cái gì không rõ ràng thì người ta cứ nghĩ đến những thứ tệ nhất có thể xảy ra.

Em sẽ cố nhịn ăn cá , nhin ăn hải sản để không bị chết nhanh chóng , còn lại ăn những thứ khác để chết từ từ.... bà mẹ nó cái thời gì nhìn đâu cũng thấy xấu... cố gắng bỏ ống heo đủ 500K obama để còn tương lai cho tụi nhỏ.

----------

duonghoang, thuhanoi

----------


## garynguyen

Việt nam có hơn 24.000 tiến sĩ! Có bác nào làm CNC có bằng tiến sĩ chưa ạ?

----------


## ducduy9104

Thức ăn Việt Nam dùng để tiêu diệt IS đây các bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

garynguyen

----------


## Gamo

> Việt nam có hơn 24.000 tiến sĩ! Có bác nào làm CNC có bằng tiến sĩ chưa ạ?


SV năm cuối đã được cho đề tài chế máy CNC cùi rồi mà :P

Nhưng mà cũng ko ngờ là chất lượng TS của mình nhiều nơi tệ thiệt

----------


## garynguyen

> SV năm cuối đã được cho đề tài chế máy CNC cùi rồi mà :P
> 
> Nhưng mà cũng ko ngờ là chất lượng TS của mình nhiều nơi tệ thiệt


Dạ, ý em nói là Tiến sỹ về CNC ạ? Toàn mấy ông Tiến sỹ gì gì ấy

----------


## thuhanoi

> Dạ, ý em nói là Tiến sỹ về CNC ạ? Toàn mấy ông Tiến sỹ gì gì ấy


Hiiii, Bác hỏi tiến sỹ về CNC làm sao họ biết được (kể cả nghĩa của từ CNC là gì) trong khi họ nghiên cứu về từ Nịnh trong tiếng Việt (chưa kể trong luận văn đa số mắc rất nhiều lỗi chính tả) :P

----------


## Tuấn

> Việt nam có hơn 24.000 tiến sĩ! Có bác nào làm CNC có bằng tiến sĩ chưa ạ?


Bác đùa à ? Gúc phát ra cả rổ ạ :

http://ddt.hpu.edu.vn/DDTtintuc-678-...h-Mach-In.html

Đề tài Khoa học: “Xây dựng máy CNC gia công hoàn chỉnh mạch in”
Việc làm mạch in thủ công thường trải qua các bước: vẽ mạch, in mạch ra giấy, là mạch bằng bàn là, làm sạch phần giấy bám trên mạch, tô sửa đường mạch bị đứt, ăn mòn diện tích đồng không cần thiết bằng dung dịch FeCl3, khoan lỗ mạch in. Đó là công việc đòi hỏi mất nhiều thời gian và sự tỉ mỉ, chính xác. Để khắc phục những khó khăn đó, chúng tôi đã tiến hành nghiên cứu đề tài xây dựng máy CNC có khả năng gia công mạch in.
Dưới đây là báo cáo đề tài khoa học: “Xây dựng máy CNC gia công hoàn chỉnh mạch in” của GS.TSKH. Thân Ngọc Hoàn, KS. Đinh Thế Nam, Khoa Điện - Điện tử, ĐHDL HP.

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Do các công đoạn chế tạo PCB của các nước phát triển (xin lỗi khi phải dùng cụm từ này  :Big Grin: ) quá độc hại ảnh hưởng môi trường nên chế tạo PCB bằng CNC là nhất mà bác
Hừng hực khí thế:
_Em hỏi ........... mình rồi sẽ về đâu?
Anh chưa biết nhưng có một điều rất tuyệt
Chưa biết về đâu nhưng cứ đi tắt đón đầu là duyệt
Chưa biết về đâu nhưng cứ phải tiến lên đầu!
Baron Trịnh_

----------


## Gamo

> Bác đùa à ? Gúc phát ra cả rổ ạ :
> 
> http://ddt.hpu.edu.vn/DDTtintuc-678-...h-Mach-In.html
> 
> Đề tài Khoa học: “Xây dựng máy CNC gia công hoàn chỉnh mạch in”
> Việc làm mạch in thủ công thường trải qua các bước: vẽ mạch, in mạch ra giấy, là mạch bằng bàn là, làm sạch phần giấy bám trên mạch, tô sửa đường mạch bị đứt, ăn mòn diện tích đồng không cần thiết bằng dung dịch FeCl3, khoan lỗ mạch in. Đó là công việc đòi hỏi mất nhiều thời gian và sự tỉ mỉ, chính xác. Để khắc phục những khó khăn đó, chúng tôi đã tiến hành nghiên cứu đề tài xây dựng máy CNC có khả năng gia công mạch in.
> Dưới đây là báo cáo đề tài khoa học: “Xây dựng máy CNC gia công hoàn chỉnh mạch in” của GS.TSKH. Thân Ngọc Hoàn, KS. Đinh Thế Nam, Khoa Điện - Điện tử, ĐHDL HP.


Ọe... đề tài gì mà chuối thế? Thế cái máy MDF của em còn hơn đề tài nghiên cứu KH rồi đóa do tự làm cả driver & phần mềm điều khiển.

Hèn chi cứ thấy CKD khóc tối ngày "như CKD mà ko được GSTS là seo?"

----------


## DuyManhBk

Thực sự thì em chưa hiểu mấy cái Clip nó liên quan gì đến âm mưu tiến sĩ CNC cơ. ~~!

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cụ buôn dưa lê trong khi cho máy chạy đấy bác :-)

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Gà cà ri Nguyen hỏi em có bằng tiến sĩ chưa , em ngập ngừng lắm , nhưng chắc chắn 1 điều là chưa và cũng không thèm , ngày ấy xong đại học , dư sức lên cao học mà chẳng cần 2 năm kinh nghiệm , ai cũng nói học lên đi , em cứ 1 mực từ chối , nghĩ học kiểu này chẳng biết học xong sẽ làm cái gì ,nói thôi ra đời học thực tế tốt hơn chứ như mấy ông thầy em cứ như trên trời ấy....... đến bây giờ hiểu được tiến sĩ bây giờ như thế nào nếu chuyên ngành em đang làm so ra hơn mấy ông tiến sĩ mấy bậc ấy chứ , toàn tiến sĩ copy trên mạng về làm đề tài , chả hiểu , chả biết thực tế nó đi xa được bao nhiêu , mấy ông chỉ muốn lấy tờ giấy để ờ lại trường để dạy ( có 15000 chú ấy ) em thấy kiểu này thì đa số là tiến sĩ ở đáy giếng,,,, và cũng tự hiểu những sinh viên từ đây mà ra thì cũng hiểu không to hơn cái giếng bao nhiêu, mà thôi ai khôn lanh thì biết nhờ chú google để hiểu bầu trời nó lớn bao nhiêu.

----------

jimmyli

----------


## phamtinh1987

các bác làm em thích làm CNC lắm rùi ấy. ( cơ mà chế 1 con CNC thế mà được bằng tiến sỹ thì kể ra thì cũng không khó nhỉ.)  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Giải trí cuối ngày thôi, gì không có nhưng chó thì phải kiếm một con  :Smile: 

Phải công nhận con chó này hay thật, vừa cướp của bé mà vừa la làng như bị cướp ấy.

----------

